# GIVEAWAY for Inkbrid 150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 6, 2020)

Good morning!
GIVEAWAY for 150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS has ended!
*BIG Congratulations to the winner  

 Buttah Butts
*
Please send me a msg to claim your prize!Many thanks for friends who entered.

If you didn't win,don't miss the Amazon Flash/Lightning Deal for it now!

*4 probes deal price: $42.40* VS Original price:$49.99
*2 probes deal price: $31.99* VS Original price:$39.99
*Timeline: Mar 10, 2020 6:50 AM PDT - Mar 10, 2020 12:50 PM PDT*

*KEY FEATURES:*
1.150 feet Bluetooth range with 4 probes
2.Rechargeable battery,The battery can last for about 40 hours once fully recharged. 
3.3 meat Probes and 1 ambient probe 
4.Magnetic Design and Large LED Screen  
Pls help us share this awesome deal with your friends，thanks a lot！ 

See you next giveaway! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Greetings，
Hope you are all doing well. Thanks for Admin 

 bmudd14474
 ’s approval!
Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!

*Rules:
Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
The winner is randomly picked on* March 10*. GOOD LUCK! 

If you need a good thermometer right away, offer the* 10% OFF AMAZON PAGE COUPON* for you, *will save you $5.0, **ONLY $44.99 CAN GET it.*


----------



## pit of despair (Mar 6, 2020)

Another giveaway! Thanks and please add my name!
Teddy


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 6, 2020)

Count me in thanks!


----------



## johna (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm  game, please toss my name in the hat!


----------



## mike1ranger (Mar 6, 2020)

Here we go again.  Very generous!


----------



## krj (Mar 6, 2020)

Sign me up.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Mar 6, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow!  Another great giveaway from a great company.  Thanks for your interest in the site and it's members.

I am presently building an UDS and this would really come in handy.  Fingers crossed!

Please count me in,

John


----------



## normanaj (Mar 6, 2020)

Awesome!

Count this kid in.


----------



## jfsjazz (Mar 6, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings，
> Hope you are all doing well. Thanks for Admin
> 
> bmudd14474
> ...


I'm in. Thank you!


----------



## Ricardo's (Mar 6, 2020)

Count me in!! thanks for the opportunity 

 Inkbirdbbq
  !!!


----------



## undy (Mar 6, 2020)

Please count me in as well!


----------



## e11even (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## AZScott (Mar 6, 2020)

I’m in. 

Thank You!


----------



## clifish (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks Miya, count me in as well


----------



## meskc (Mar 6, 2020)

Who does not like free.  Count me in. Thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 6, 2020)

Add me to the hat. Thank you !


----------



## Steve H (Mar 6, 2020)

Awesome give away yet again! Please do not include me.


----------



## Cj7851 (Mar 6, 2020)

Count me in as well. Thanks!


----------



## waynl (Mar 6, 2020)

You can't win it if you're not in it!! So... count me in!!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Mar 6, 2020)

Fingers crossed!!! Add me please!


----------



## dr k (Mar 7, 2020)

Very nice!  I'll try my luck.  Thanks


----------



## Pursang (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks, I'm in.


----------



## dunehopper (Mar 7, 2020)

Sign me up please


----------



## Cj7851 (Mar 8, 2020)

Awesome! I'm in.  Thanks.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Mar 8, 2020)

Just had the pit probe fail on me today so here’s to hoping I can win a new unit altogether


----------



## greggj (Mar 9, 2020)

Count me in.  Looking for a new thermo mine just died.  Thanks for supporting SMF.


----------



## Bandit Byrne (Mar 9, 2020)

Sounds cool, could use one. Count me in.


----------



## Jett (Mar 9, 2020)

Quality products


----------



## smokininidaho (Mar 9, 2020)

Very generous, thanks for the chance!


----------



## bassadict69 (Mar 9, 2020)

Pick me! pick me! Pick me!


----------



## ChuxPick (Mar 9, 2020)

if you would, please count me in.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 10, 2020)

Yes please!
I can win now that I'm in.


----------



## tropics (Mar 10, 2020)

Very nice again please enter my name
Richie


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks for your support here, and count me in.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 10, 2020)

GIVEAWAY for 150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS has ended!
*BIG Congratulations to the winner  

 Buttah Butts
*Please send me a msg to claim your prize!Many thanks for friends who entered.

*If you didn't win,don't miss the Amazon Flash/Lightning Deal for it now!

4 probes deal price: $42.40* VS Original price:$49.99
*2 probes deal price: $31.99* VS Original price:$39.99
*Timeline: Mar 10, 2020 6:50 AM PDT - Mar 10, 2020 12:50 PM PDT*

See you next giveaway!


----------



## Buttah Butts (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks. I look forward to putting it to good use. I sent you my address in a private message.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Mar 17, 2020)

I received my Inkbird IBT -4xs today. I look forward to putting it to work. Thanks again.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 17, 2020)

Have one ... you will love it.
Getting one for my son in law


----------

